# [ON THE WALL] Définir les sujets du forum (opinion)

## yoyo

Bonjour à tous,

Il y a quelque temps, "yaubi" lançait ce thread : [Forum] Suggestions pour exprimer les sujets.

Après discussion, nous avons ensembles opté pour le format de titre suivant : [THEME] description (état) et quelques autres règles définies dans le thread en annonce : [IMPORTANT] Comment publier sur le forum ?.

Le principe fonctionne plutôt bien, même si peu de nouveaux arrivants ne prennent la peine de le lire avant de poster ...

À l'époque, nous avions pensé définir des noms pour les différents [THEMES].

Cette initiative me paraît être applicable et utile pour rendre les recherches plus faciles et le forum (encore) plus claire.

L'objet de ce topic est de proposer une liste de [THEMES] possibles afin de les référencer dans l'annonce.

Voici ceux qui avaient été proposés :

Jeux

Portage

Multimedia

Desktop

Install

Réseau

OT / HS

Matériel

Noyau 

La discussion est maintenant ouverte et toute suggestion sera la bienvenue.

À vos méninges !!!

----------

## anigel

Beaucoup de forumeux ne prennent pas la peine de lire les recommandations, alors rajouter une contrainte en plus, j'ai peur que ce soit un coup dans l'eau.

Pour ma part je trouve que le système actuel est déjà très clair, et permet une plus grande précision dans la définition du sujet que si on devait "fermer" la liste des thèmes.

Pour ce qui est de ceux qui posent des questions sans prendre la peine de chercher, j'ai tranché : je ne prends plus la peine de chercher, un coup de search résoud leur problème. Pour ceux qui ne formattent pas leurs titres correctement : tout est dit dans ma signature  :Laughing:  .

----------

## theturtle123

je suis plutot d'accord avec anigel...

formater les titres un peu plus ne changera rien.

avec les titres actuels [THEMES] sujet (etat), je sais quasiment tout de suite si je peux aider ou si ça me concerne... que le theme soit "[Desktop] fluxbox" ou  [fluxbox] m'importe peu   :Wink: 

(nb : cet exemple a été choisi par pur hasard, n'y voyez pas une quelconque tentative de propagande   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## yoyo

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Pour ma part je trouve que le système actuel est déjà très clair, et permet une plus grande précision dans la définition du sujet que si on devait "fermer" la liste des thèmes.

 

L'objectif n'est pas de "fermer" la liste des thèmes mais de proposer une liste "évolutive" : si aucun thème ne correspond, on en rajoute un.

Et c'est le but de ce topic de rassembler le plus largement possible les différents thèmes.

Pour le reste, chacun est libre de faire comme il l'entends : ne pas suivre les règles du forum (ce qui est dommage pour les futurs noobs) ou ne pas y répondre (ce qui est dommage pour les noobs actuels) ...

----------

## fafounet

Je trouve que le systeme actuel est bien pour s´y retrouver. Je ne suis pas trop chaud pour cette histoire de theme

P.S. je te jure yoyo on s´est pas ligue contre toi. Tu autas peut etre des supporters plus tard   :Wink: 

----------

## Leander256

Peut-être peut-on simplement reprendre les noms des sections en anglais, c'est ce que tu as commencé à faire me semble-t-il. Après tout si un anglophone veut poser une question, il est obligé de chercher à quelle section sa question correspond le mieux. 

Par contre le problème qui se pose est que le nombre de caractères dans le titre du thread est très limité, donc il ne faudrait pas de noms trop longs.

----------

## zdra

Tout a fait d'accord avec Leander256... bien que je trouve que les titres du forum anglais sont pas assé précis. par exemple au lieu de mettre [desktop] c'est plus mieux ( :Smile: ) de mettre [kde]  ou [gnome] ou [gtk] ou ... 

En fait je crois que ça va etre difficile de proposer une liste car il y a énormément de themes possible.

Par contre pour certains sujets qui reviennent souvent ça peut etre interaissant, par exemple un howto doit d'office avoir [HOWTO] et pas de [tips] ou autre...

----------

## fafounet

Bon j´explique pourquoi je pense que ca sert a rien au lieu de critiquer comme ca.

A l´heure actuelle on peut resumer ce que l´on a par ca : 

[nom du logiciel] probleme (etat)

La ou on y perdrait c´est qu´on aurait pas une description du probleme. De plus, je pense que le theme est implicite en fonctiom du logiciel dont l´on va parler.

Je dis qu´on aurait pas de description du problemce car comme l´a fait remarque Leander256 le nombre de caracteres est limite. 

Si on doit ecrire [theme] probleme avec le logiciel X (etat) ca fait juste 

Enfin c´est ce que je pense

----------

## kernelsensei

Perso je trouve que la methode actuelle est tres bien, avec 

[Element] Description (Status) (ou Element est un programme/librarie/....).

Element est pour moi, plus precis que theme ce qui a mon avis, permet de reperer plus facilement les threads ou l'on est capable d'apporter son aide !

----------

## CryoGen

L'astuce ultime consisterai à avoir un forum FR et pas seulement un sous forum  :Smile: 

Si y'a des riches gentooïste francophone dans le coin...

----------

## kernelsensei

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> L'astuce ultime consisterai à avoir un forum FR et pas seulement un sous forum 
> 
> Si y'a des riches gentooïste francophone dans le coin...

 

Bof, faire bande a part ca ne me botte pas trop !

Ca arrive que des non francophones se pointe avec leur francais de babelfish/google pour demander de L'aide et ils sont bien content qu'on la leur apporte.

L'inverse est vrai aussi, certains non-francophones passent de temps en temps sur ce forum et tentent de nous aider comme ils peuvent !

----------

## yoyo

Bien bien ...

Je vois que les avis sont tranchés ...

L'idée de départ n'étant pas (je me répète mais le message ne semble pas être passé) d'imposer des thèmes mais de proposer des thèmes (et le mot theme inclus logiciel, type de problème etc.).

Ainsi, si le sujet que l'on rencontre est dans la liste, on l'utilise et s'il n'y est pas ou qu'il ne correspond pas vraiment au problème, on en mets un autre.

L'idée étant comme l'a remarqué Leander256 de faire des "sections" comme pour le forum Gentoo avec ces sous-forums "desktop", "multimedia", "networks" etc.

Car un problème de compilation de fluxbox et un problème de modification du fond d'écran de fluxbox ne vont pas dans la même section ...

Je vais attendre encore un peu voir s'il y a des avis contraires et/ou propositions et je suivrai l'avis de la majorité ...

----------

## fafounet

Ahhhhhhh j´avais pas du tout compris ca (et je dois pas etre le seul)

Si c´est pour faire des "sections" alors la je dis pourquoi pas

----------

## kernelsensei

faire des sections, ouais ca pourrait etre cool ! C'est faisable dans un sous-forum ?

----------

## Pachacamac

Je pensai que la liste ne servirai qu'a "formater" le sujet d'un post.

S'il s'agit de faire des sous sections c'est beaucoup plus interressant.

Il ne faut cependant pas qu'il y en est trop. La liste me parait correcte. 

Peut etre qu'il faudrai ajouter une catégorie [Matériel] qui regrouperai tous les problèmes que l'on rencontre avec certains périfs/disques ou autres.

EDIT : Sur le forum anglophone il y a une section Kernel. Il peut etre interessant d'en avoir une aussi.

----------

## yoyo

Bon, il semble y avoir à nouveau confusion ...

Je ne crois pas qu'il soit possible de faire un sous-sous-forum.

L'idée étant de faire "comme ci" en proposant des thèmes de topic génériques.

Cela faciliterait l'aide : on a tout de suite une idée de notre niveau de compétence (je connais plutôt bien fluxbox mais plutôt mal le débugage d'ebuild ou de code source par exemple),

et la recherche : si on sait quels sont les catégories/sections existantes, on peut limiter le nombre de solutions proposer par l'outil "rechercher".

@Pachacamac : j'ajoute les sections Matériel et Kernel à la liste ...

----------

## TGL

Je pense que donner un peu plus de directives sur le [Thème] serait une bonne chose. Non pas pour limiter, mais pour pousser les gens à éviter les balises du style [Heeeelp!!!] ou [Question] qui n'apporte rien à la lisibilité. Ça devrait être une question de bon sens, mais il faut croire que parfois, chez certains,... enfin bref. 

Personnelement, je suggère un texte de ce style :

 *Quote:*   

> Faites attention à bien choisir votre [balise] pour qu'elle soit la plus efficace possible. Le but est qu'au premier coup d'oeil, les lecteurs du forum sachent si oui ou non le thread est susceptible de les intérresser.
> 
> Parmis les bonnes balises, ont peut distinguer principalement deux types :
> 
> Balises génériques : Utiliser ces balises pour désigner des grandes classes de sujets. Sont souvent utiles (liste non-exhaustive) : 
> ...

 

N'hésitez pas à critiquer, c'est vraiment juste mon opinion et rien de plus, et puis c'est fait à l'arrache en plus. 

Ça serait bien qu'au bout de ce thread on ait, en plus d'un consensus sur leur rôle, un texte de cette teneur qui explique l'utilisation de ces balises. Le but du jeu étant d'intégrer ça après avec d'autres conseils sur la bonne marche à suivre quand on poste un message ici. Mais ça c'est encore une autre histoire, j'ai pas encore fait mon draft.

----------

## fafounet

Bon deja faut pas exagerer y´a que tres peu de derives du style hellllllllpppppp !! 

Je dirai aussi que c´est pas ca qui changera ce petit probleme. Je ne pense pas que les gens qui font ca maintenant changeront.

Il y a des regles pour poster qui existent deja, je ne vois pas pourquoi pasque le style change que les gens changeraient.

Et puis vous les avez vraiment lu les regles ? Je sais pas pour vous mais moi j´ai simplement continue dans le style present.

----------

## TGL

 *fafounet wrote:*   

> Bon deja faut pas exagerer y´a que tres peu de derives du style hellllllllpppppp !! 

 

Pas tant que ça, mais ça arrive, si si. Ceci dit c'est effectivement un exemple extrême. 

 *fafounet wrote:*   

> Je dirai aussi que c´est pas ca qui changera ce petit probleme. Je ne pense pas que les gens qui font ca maintenant changeront.

 

Oh, la plupart du temps quand même, les gens à qui on fait des remarques sur leurs sujets mal fichus font par la suite des effort. Au pire, ils re-oublient au bout de qlqs temps quand ils ne sont que des visiteurs occasionnels, et dans ces cas là il faut recommencer. Le problème là dedans, c'est qu'il n'y a rien de plus chiant que de répondre à un post juste pour faire ce genre de remarque. Quelques personnes le font de façon régulière, merci à eux, mais il en faudrait plus...

 *fafounet wrote:*   

> Et puis vous les avez vraiment lu les regles ? Je sais pas pour vous mais moi j´ai simplement continue dans le style present.

 

Je trouve ça finallement assez normale que les gens ne lisent pas ce genre de post le jour ou il débarque avec leur première question. L'utilité de mettre ça à plat est plutôt de pouvoir leur balancer un lien au lieu de devoir redire pour la 50ème fois la même chose.

----------

## CryoGen

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   L'astuce ultime consisterai à avoir un forum FR et pas seulement un sous forum 
> 
> Si y'a des riches gentooïste francophone dans le coin... 
> 
> Bof, faire bande a part ca ne me botte pas trop !
> ...

 

C'est bien pour ca que j'ai mis "ultime"  :Wink: 

Moi aussi je prefere rester dans CE forum seulement c'est pas bien evident tous les jours ^^ 

Sinon je pense que "copier" les differents theme du forum anglais est une bonne idée  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

@CryoGen: Ah, désolé, j'avais compris ultime dans le sens "La meilleure", "la plus adaptée" et non pas "Dernier recours"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pachacamac

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Le problème là dedans, c'est qu'il n'y a rien de plus chiant que de répondre à un post juste pour faire ce genre de remarque. Quelques personnes le font de façon régulière, merci à eux, mais il en faudrait plus...

 

J'essaye de le faire assez régulièrement mais c'est vraiment très pénible. C'est pour cela que j'ai demandé à yoyo s'il n'existait pas un moyen de mettre une annonce avec des sirènes autour et quelques flammes supplémentaires mais cela semble impossible.

Avoir un post qui recense le style à adopter pour chaque sujet est bien pratique. 

Des catégories peuvent etre proposés mais chacun voit ce qu'il préfère. S'il y avait déjà un respect pour cette règle cela permettrait d'y voir plus clair.

Il est vraiment impossible de faire des sous catégories pour la partie French ?

Qui s'occupe du forum, il faudrai voir ça avec lui?

----------

## TGL

Sincèrement, faire des sous-forum ici j'y crois pas trop, et je trouve pas ça bien grave. 

D'une part, si un système comme ça devait se mettre en place, ce serait pour chaque langue (pas de jaloux). Ça commencerait à faire pas mal de forums. En fait, techniquement, ça ne serait (amha) envisageable qu'avec un forum différent par langue (phpBB est pas fait pour organiser des forums sur plus d'un niveau). Ça veut dire probablement des bases distinctes, donc pas de recherche indépendante de la langue, etc., bref pas terrible.

Et puis bon, faut relativiser. C'est vrai que le forum FR est pas toujours parfaitement lisible, mais mine de rien il l'est plus que pas mal de catégories des forums anglais  (moins de nouveaux threads par jour, et des sujets mieux choisis)... 

Par contre on peut noter que la communauté allemande (qui est quand même vachement plus volumineuse), en est arrivée elle à faire un forum catégorisés, hors de gentoo.org : 

http://www.gentooforum.de

Perso, je pense que rien ne justifierais ça pour nous, en tout cas pas pour l'instant.

----------

## Pachacamac

Il est bien fait leur forum ! Mais c'est vrai que nous ne sommes pas tellement nombreux alors on se contentera de rappeller à l'ordre les petits nouveaux.

Avoir un forum indépendant n'est pas nécessaire. Du moins tant que nous ne sommes pas plus nombreux et que cela devienne ingérable. Ou pire que cela ressemble à celui des anglophones. Beurk !!

D'ici la on accueillera ceux qui transgressent les règles avec des plumes et du goudron !   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## zdra

En effet je crois qu'il s'agit pas ici de réinventer tout depuis la roue, mais plutot simplement donner une ligne de conduite officielle. Et d'ailleur pour les plus abitués du forum je trouve que la proposition de TGL donne déjà des idées de balises... Pcq meme en connaissant les regles, on a souvent des cas où on sait pas quoi mettre dans la balise meme avec tout sa bonne volontée, alors un poste qui donne des idées n'est pas superflu, et doit suffir amplement.

Sinon la meilleur facon de faire comprendre le principe c'est de bien l'appliquer, en tout cas pour l'instant un nouveau qui apparait sur le forum remarque directement la structure [balise] titre (status) si il fait un minimum attention aux autres postes. Donc si on tombe sur un poste qui respecte pas il faut le signaler à l'hauteur pour que lui comprenne et aussi pour que les autres visiteurs ne voyent pas de mauvais exemples.

Bref c'est pas compliqué à faire, qd on répond à un thread mal formaté on met vite fait l'url de l'explication en demadant de changer ça... et on répond qd meme à la question, sinon je trouve que ça fait un forum de chieur qui fera fuir les nouveaux.

Fin en tout cas je trouve que les forums gentoo ont un très bon niveau, n'importe qui n'utilise pas linux, encore moins gentoo, et encore encore moins vient sur les forum gentoo francophone, donc tout ça fait un tri qui ne laisse que des gens normalement intelligeant qui savent comprendre que [help] je suis dans la merde n'est pas un titre qui attire les lecteurs qui n'ont pas le temps de répondre à tout, et qui lisent donc uniquement les sujets qui les interraissent, et ceux auquelles ils savent répondre.

Bref bref moi je vote pour adopter le texte de TGL.

----------

## zdra

Voilà alors je me lance, j'ai fais un mix du poste actuelle, du poste de TGL, et d'un peu tout ce que j'ai lu ici... et j'ai structuré un peu...

J'ai fais une numérotation des titre expres pcq la regle des titre n'est pas la seul peut-etre à définir, on peut donc facilement ajouter un chapitre sur d'autres aspects...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bonjour à tous,

Suite à un dialogue ouvert à tout les membres de se forum, on est tombé d'accord sur différentes recgles obligatoires lorsqu'on veut poster un message ou une question sur le forum.

1. Formatage du titre

Le format choisi est : [THEME] description (état)

Evidemment, le formatage n'est pas fermé : si vous n'aimez pas les majuscules, vous n'en mettez pas ...

1.1 Comment choisir un bon titre alors ?

Faites attention à bien choisir votre [balise] pour qu'elle soit la plus efficace possible. Le but est qu'au premier coup d'oeil, les lecteurs du forum sachent si oui ou non le thread est susceptible de les intérresser.

Parmis les bonnes balises, ont peut distinguer principalement deux types :

Balises génériques : 

Utiliser ces balises pour désigner des grandes classes de sujets. Sont souvent utiles (liste non-exhaustive) :

- [Desktop] : pour les histoire de window managers, les logiciels bureautique, tout ça quoi...

- [Multimedia] : problèmes de lecture/encodage audio et vidéo, éventuellement aussi des histoires de drivers de carte son par exemple.

- [Jeux] : parcequ'on est pas des bêtes.

- [Portage] : question relatives à "emerge" et à la gestion des paquets en général.

- [Install] : problèmes rencontrés pendant la phase d'installation de la distrib.

- [Matériel] : problème de drivers, et vrais problème "hard".

- [Kernel] : compilation du noyau, choix d'options, gèle du système, etc.

- [Réseau] : tout ce qui met en oeuvre plus d'une machine.

- [Admin] : gestion des utilisateurs, des backups, etc.

- [Programmation] : pour causer entre codeurs. Si c'est pour un langage en particulier, alors vous pouvez aussi utiliser le langage comme balise ([C++], [Python], etc.).

- [Off le mur] : pour parler de tout et n'importe quoi. À utiliser avec modération biensûr.

Balises spécifiques :

C'est principalement des nom de logiciels. À utiliser si vous êtes sûr que votre problème est vraiment spécifique à ce logiciel. Essayer dans la mesure du possible de n'utiliser ce type de balise que pour des noms de logiciels suffisament connus (style [gnome], [mozilla], [emacs], [openoffice], [iptable], [udev], [xorg-x11] etc.).

Entre les deux :

Rien ne vous empêche d'inventer des balises un peu intermédiaires.

Un sujet du style «[firewall] vous auriez une bonne doc ?» est finallement aussi acceptable que «[Réseau] cherche une doc sur les firewall».

Le choix de votre balise est biensûr une affaire de compromis :

- une balise trop générique pour un problème très specifique est parfois trompeuse et peut drainer vers votre thread des gens qui n'ont aucune aide à vous apporter. C'est leur faire perdre du temps.

- une balise trop précise peut s'avérer cryptique, et faire fuir des lecteurs qui auraient pourtant pu même vous aider.

Usez de votre bon sens pour savoir comment amener les bons lecteurs, et si possible uniquement eux, vers votre thread. Notez aussi qu'il y a toujours plusieurs bonnes façons de formuler un même sujet, et que ça n'est pas bien grave tant que celle que vous aurez retenu est claire et efficace.

Quelques pièges à éviter :

- tout dire dans la balise :

«[compil de openoffice-1.1] aidez moi svp !!!» ; là, un bon sujet aurait plutôt été : «[openoffice] pb de compilation de la 1.1»

- ne rien dire dans la balise :

«[help!!!] pb de compilation de openoffice-1.1» ; cf. au dessus pour le bon sujet.

- se tromper de balise (et de problème) :

«[openoffice] comment installer la 1.2 qui est masquée ?» ; là, même si c'est openoffice-1.2 que vous voulez installer, votre problème ne lui est pas spécifique. Un bon sujet serait plutôt : «[portage] : comment installer un paquet masqué ?».

- balise cryptique :

«[usbhid] freeze au resume» ; certes... Seul le lecteur averti saura que vous parlez d'un module du noyau qui se comporte mal quand on réveille un machine mise en hibernation. Un sujet un peu moins cryptique serait : «[kernel] module "usbhid" gelé après hibernation»

Dans le même genre : «[closetag] comment ça marche ?» ; là encore, peu de gens sauront qu'il s'agit d'un module pour Vim. Un bon sujet serait : «[vim] comment marche le module "closetag" ?»

Cette liste n'est biensûr pas exhaustive...

1.1 Raisons de ce choix

 :Arrow:  Faciliter la recherche d'informations sur le forum (via la fonction de recherche)

 :Arrow:  Permettre aux lecteurs du forum de trouver directement les sujets qui les intéraissent. Et donc perdre moins de temps.

 :Arrow:  Permettre à ceux qui répondent de directement voir les sujets auquelles ils ont les compétenses pour répondre.

2. Ce que doit (doit pas) contenir un thread

1. Dans un thread il ne faut parler que du sujet décrit par le titre, et donc éviter de poser de nouvelles questions qui dévient le sujet initial. Si une réponse donnée à votre question vous scuicite de nouvelles questions sans rapport dirct avec le sujet, préférez ouvrir un nouveau thread plutot que de détourner la conversation.

2. On est sur un forum Gentoo, de ce fait certains sujets ne sont pas les bienvenu. Citons par exemple le p2p (peer to peer, réseaus d'échange) doit rester dans le cadre strictement légal !

3. Que faire si une regle n'est pas respectée ?

 - Quand vous répondez à un thread qui ne se conforme pas à ces règles, faites un petit renvoi vers se post et demandez à l'auteur d'éditer son sujet. On compte sur votre aide pour faciliter la tâche des admins, si les remarques viennent de nous tous ça renforce le fait que ces regles sont communément admises et pas une invention d'admins ou de certains membres trop autoritaires.

 - Si vous etes l'auteur d'un poste mal formulé, vous pouvez simplement l'éditer pour rectifier le probleme. En éditant le 1er poste d'un thread vous pouvez changer le titre du thread.

4. Raisons générales de ces dispositions

Linux est une communauté qui fonctionne sur l'entraide.

Pour qu'elle soit efficace, il est nécessaire de suivre quelques règles de conduite : les manpages suivent des règles précises.

Heureusement car sinon, pour trouver une info, on galèrerait passablement.Last edited by zdra on Thu Jun 17, 2004 9:44 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Pachacamac

Le texte est bien clair et structuré. Il peux servir à donner des idées à ceux qui auraient quelques difficultées.

Mais il y a quelques fotes qui sautent aux yeux !   :Shocked: 

C'est dommage. 

Un petit coup d'édit peux arranger ça.

----------

## ghoti

Bel effort ! C'est vrai qu'un peu de couleur et c'est tout de suite plus agréable !

Au niveau de la structure, je proposerais d'entrer aussi rapidement que possible dans le vif du sujet : il me semble plus important d'appliquer les directives que d'en comprendre immédiatement le pourquoi.

Que penserais-tu d'inverser les paragraphes 1.1 et 1.2 ?

Dans le même esprit, je reporterais la première phrase d'introduction vers le chapitre 4, quitte à reprendre l'intro directe de TGL.

Pour l'orthographe, il y aura en effet l'une ou l'autre retouche à faire mais ce n'est pas insurmontable !  :Wink: 

Autre chose : il me semble que l'annonce aurait plus d'impact si elle était postée directement par TGL et verrouillée.

Raisons : d'habitude, la plupart des internautes se plient sans rouspéter aux diktats du méchant modérateur  :Wink: 

Le verrouillage rend la chose plus officielle (donc, implicitement obligatoire ... )

----------

## TGL

Ouais, c'est ce que j'étais en train de me dire aussi qu'un post locké serait peut-être plus adapté que le thread original de yoyo. 

J'ai pas trop le temps de faire ça bien là, mais je m'en occuperai ce WE. D'ici là, continuez le brainstorming...

----------

## Pachacamac

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Ouais, c'est ce que j'étais en train de me dire aussi qu'un post locké serait peut-être plus adapté que le thread original de yoyo. 
> 
> J'ai pas trop le temps de faire ça bien là, mais je m'en occuperai ce WE. D'ici là, continuez le brainstorming...

 

Avec les températures qu'il fait on va surchauffer ! Allez demain je m'empiffre de glace au caramel. Hummm c délicieux, avec des petits morceaux qui fondent dans la bouche. Mais on s'en fous ! 

Pour avoir quelque chose de constructif je pense que la partie 4. est à revoir.

Il est trop tard pour que j'y réfléchisse maintenant mais demain, devant une glace tout ira mieux.

----------

## DuF

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec la proposition de Yoyo et les remarques de TGL, je pense sinon qu'il ne faille pas un nombre trop important de sections possible comme cela a été dit, donc voilà, je pense que c'est une bonne chose, et les nouveaux qui ne suivraient pas la rêgle ils seraient de toute façon écartés d'eux mêmes, perso un gars qui balise pas son titre en général je lui indique, s'il ne suis pas la rêgle, je ne lis plus ses messages. Vu que tout le monde suit pas trop mal la rêgle, je pense que naturellement les balises définies communément vont s'imposer d'elles mêmes.

Montrons l'exemple afin d'être mieux suivi.

Je pense aussi que cela est important, ce n'est pas pour rien les remarques sur d'autres sites comme quoi le forum french de gentoo est de qualité, ce sont ces petits détails qui l'améliorent.

----------

## yaubi

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec la proposition de Yoyo et les remarques de TGL. [...] Je pense aussi que cela est important, ce n'est pas pour rien les remarques sur d'autres sites comme quoi le forum french de gentoo est de qualité, ce sont ces petits détails qui l'améliorent.

 

Pareillement !  :Smile: 

Je suis agréablement surpris de constater que ma proposition a initié une volonté de clarifier le forum, volonté qui tient depuis presqu'un an. Je me rappel avoir eu peur, à l'époque, de passer pour un prétentieux.  :Embarassed: 

Merci donc à Yoyo et TGL pour tenter de rendre la démarche plus efficace.

----------

## fafounet

Moi je trouve aussi que notre forum est un des mieux jamais vu !

Ce que j'apprécie c'est la courtoisie que l'on ne retrouve pas mais alors pas du tout sur d'autres forums (pour ne pas citer ca comme par hard et fini par ware.fr)

----------

## anigel

Anigel strikes back  :Laughing:  !

Après avoir longuement réfléchi, l'idée est bonne. Je veux dire que sur le principe, je veux bien faire un effort et essayer de baliser mes titres un peu mieux...

Mais je pense que l'incidence sur le forum sera minime. Il suffit de jeter un oeil sur l'état actuel du formatage des posts pour se rendre compte que le tout-venant ne prend pas cette peine, lui  :Sad:  .

On arrivera, je pense, à une situation où ceux qui faisaient des efforts auparavant continueront, donc avec peut-être une meilleure clarté ? (quoique je pense sincèrement que l'ancien système était déjà très satisfaisant). Et les nouveaux arrivants et / ou les flemmards continueront de poser leur prose là où il se trouvent sans se poser de question, et surtout, sans respecter les efforts faits par les autres.

En revanche, je me pose une question. si cela va améliorer la lisibilité immédiate du forum (on arrive sur la page, et pouf ! on voit tout de suite les sujets [RESEAU], [JEUX], etc...), en revanche je pense qu'on va perdre en efficacité au niveau de la fonction recherche du forum. Je m'explique : on perd des caractères. En principe, lorsque j'ai recours à la recherche, je cherche une info bien spécifique. Hors, cette catégorisation systématique des posts va conduire à une perte de précision, dans le sens où les caractères pris par ce balisage n'auront aucune utilité pour la fonction recherche du forum, non ?

exemple : ce post sur mplayer, titré, je cite : [Mplayer]a propos de quicktime : quand je le vois, je me dis : Oni92 a un souci avec le support quicktime sous mplayer (si si, je vous assure ^^).

Si il avait suivi ces nouvelles directives de nommage, le post serait devenu : [Multimédia] Mplayer : à propos de quicktime (dans le meilleur des cas, au pire : [Multimédia] problème de lecture de vidéo). Honnêtement : où est l'apport dans la lisibilité ? Cela améliore la catégorisation des sujets (mais le forum n'est hélas pas prévu pour en tenir compte), mais cela apporte-t'il réellement un ajout d'informations pertinent ?

Voilà, j'ai fini mon laïus  :Laughing:  . Comme je le disais en préambule, si dans la théorie l'idée est bonne, et l'intention louable, je doute que le rêve résiste à l'épreuve de la réalité (mais bon, c'est vrai aussi que j'ai de moins en moins confiance en la nature humaine ^^). Ceci étant dit, si l'idée aboutit, je m'y plierais, bien entendu !

Amicalement.

----------

## fafounet

Je suis completement d´accord avec toi anigel. Bien dans la theorie, inutilisable en pratique

----------

## yoyo

Je suis d'accord que pour la lisibilité, l'exemple que tu donnes n'apporte pas grand chose ...

Par contre, je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord avec toi sur la fonction "rechercher" : la catégorisation permettrait justement de limiter le résultat de la recherche au seul domaine qui nous intéressent.

Ainsi, un problème de compilation de quicktime et un problème d'utilisation de quicktime seraient dissociés par les balises "portage" et "multimédia". Il suffirait alors de spécifier le thème pour n'avoir que les résultats qui nous concernent ...

Enfin, concernant "l'épreuve de la réalité", je pense comme toi que certains ne feront pas l'effort mais a priori ils auront moins de réponses.

Donc les threads les plus intéressants seront probablement ceux qui respecteront les règles (je n'aime pas trop ce mot, je préfère conventions) établies.

Je vote donc pour le texte proposé (avec les quelques remaniements envisagés et moins de fautes de français ...   :Razz:   )

Amicalement.

Yoyo

----------

## TGL

 *anigel wrote:*   

> exemple : ce post sur mplayer, titré, je cite : [Mplayer]a propos de quicktime : quand je le vois, je me dis : Oni92 a un souci avec le support quicktime sous mplayer (si si, je vous assure ^^).
> 
> Si il avait suivi ces nouvelles directives de nommage, le post serait devenu : [Multimédia] Mplayer : à propos de quicktime (dans le meilleur des cas, au pire : [Multimédia] problème de lecture de vidéo). Honnêtement : où est l'apport dans la lisibilité ?

 

Je suis tout à fait d'accord que dans cet exemple, c'est une balise spécifique au logiciel qui s'imposait. Les balises génériques sont à mon avis à utiliser uniquement faute de mieux, bref quand rien de plus précis ne pourrait s'appliquer sans devenir cryptique. Par exemple, [Multimédia] aurait pu être utiliser si le sujet avait été «avec quoi lire du QuickTime ?». 

Bref, pour moi les règles sont :

 - la balise doit porter un maximum d'information, donc être le plus spécifique possible

 - la balise doit cependant être reconnaissable au 1er coup d'oeil, et donc ne comporter que des mots/noms suffisament connu pour que tout le monde comprenne de quoi on parle

Si ça n'est pas ce qui ressortait de ma proposition, ce qui est très possible parceque je ne l'ai même pas encore relue, alors c'est que je dois la modifier.

----------

## fafounet

Allez c´est normal que les nouveaus fassent l´erreur la premiere fois. En general ils se font corriges et apres c´est bon. On peut pas etre parfait des le debut (encore heureux d´ailleurs)

----------

## CryoGen

Pour la fonction recherché je recherche dasn les messages e pas seulement dans les titres moi  :Smile: 

En plus je me limite pas seulement au forum fr dans un 1er temps car souvent la reponse est dans le forum anglais et quand la solution est trop dur à appliquer ou qu'elle traine sur 40 pages   :Rolling Eyes:   je prefere 100 fois le forum FR  :Smile: 

Du moment que le titre est bien formater et que le 1er post est bien construit ca va tres bien  :Smile: 

Tres bien construit ? : cad pas un truc du genre : "tout est dans le titre" et dans le titre "erreur de compil" lol

----------

## theturtle123

je suis d'accord avec le principe, si le sujet est général on met une des balises proposée, mais si ça n'apporte rien au titre du post de le classifier on laisse un titre spécifique.

c'est d'ailleurs une règle qui était déjà appliquée implicitement pour les howto qui commencent tous par [howto] (<off>merci d'ailleurs pour l'index</off>), ça me permet lors de recherches de tapper "how to + un nom" ce qui limite les recherches

En gros, si le post rentre dans un ensemble générique, on utilise le nouveau système, sinon on utilise une balise spécifique qui ne déroutera pas les habitués...

une petite critique sur le nouveau système, quand je regarde le forum, je regarde la première colonne formée par [...] et TAK je saute sur le post si c'est un sujet que je maitrise à peu près... avec le nouveau mes yeux vont devoir bouger vers la seconde colonne pour avoir plus de précisions   :Rolling Eyes: 

flemmard moi ? non juste pour l'efficacité   :Wink: 

----------

## TGL

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Tres bien construit ? : cad pas un truc du genre : "tout est dans le titre" et dans le titre "erreur de compil" lol

 

Yep, ça ça fait parti des autres erreurs à ne pas faire que je compte essayer de documenter ce WE (attendez vous en gros à un petit chapitre sur la bonne façon de décrire un problème (citation des erreurs, etc.), un sur les minimum de grammaire/orthographe et de courtoisie à respecter, et un sur le bon usage des <off-topic> et autres [Off le mur]).

----------

## theturtle123

le problème éternel c'est que les gens qui font des efforts pour être clairs vont l'être encore plus... et pour les autres ça ne va rien changer    :Twisted Evil: 

et comme on est courtois sur le forum fr, c'est difficile de forcer les gens à respecter le truc...

l'idéal serait d'avoir une liste déroulante avec le thème quand on poste genre

[theme |] [nom du logiciel] [precisions] pour obliger tout le monde à formater

mais ce n'est pas réalisable dans l'état actuel du forum, dommage

----------

## anigel

A la lumière de vos réponses, je me dis que je suis un peu obtus des fois ^^.

Effectivement, la méthode "faute de mieux" me parait très sensée. Si on peut faire précis : on fait. Si le sujet est un peu nébuleux / inclassable  :Arrow:  alors on catégorise au mieux en fonction des conventions.

Donc j'adhère (surtout vu la chaleur qu'il fait... j'adhère à mon fauteuil là  :Laughing:  ) !

----------

## TGL

 *theturtle123 wrote:*   

> l'idéal serait d'avoir une liste déroulante avec le thème quand on poste genre
> 
> [theme |] [nom du logiciel] [precisions] pour obliger tout le monde à formater
> 
> mais ce n'est pas réalisable dans l'état actuel du forum, dommage

 

Ouais, plus ça va plus je me dis que finallement un bugzilla ferait un gestionnaire de forum idéal comparé à phpBB... Là au moins les choses peuvent être vraiment bien rangées, les recherches sont plus efficaces, et la façon de browser est beaucoup plus customizable. On perdrait juste le côté sexy du forum, avec sa mise en forme, ses smileys et autres avatars... Il y a peut-être un truc combinant les deux aspects à inventer. Mais je suis en train de virer off-topic.

----------

## theturtle123

han maître TGL qui vire off topic   :Laughing: 

mais oui, ça serait plutot une bonne idée de mixer les deux... j'aime bien le coté sexy du forum mais j'aime aussi le côté formel de bugzilla... et je ne dois pas être le seul ! avis aux dev PHP

faudrait également instaurer un système forçant à faire au moins un search sur le forum avant de poster héhéhé

(je deviendrai pas obtus aussi moi ?   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## yuk159

Que de bonnes choses dans ce thread  :Razz: 

Je suis dégouté d'arriver après la bataille   :Laughing: 

----------

## TGL

Raaaah... bon j'ai pas eu le temps de faire le "forum howto" ce WE finallement, donc bah... ce sera pour un peu plus tard cette semaine. Yuk, ça te donnes un sursis si t'as des idées à ajouter comme ça  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

A croire que TGL a une vie en dehors du forum gentoo ?

J'y crois pas !

----------

## zdra

Attention c risqué de critiquer ses suppérieurs hein   :Exclamation: 

----------

## yuk159

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Yuk, ça te donnes un sursis si t'as des idées à ajouter comme ça 

 

 :Razz:  Perso je pense que c'est très bien d'avoir des catégorie préfinis à l'image de nos voisins Italien : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=190562

Ca donne une bonne base pour ceux qui ne savent pas quoi mettre et pour les sujets généralistes.

Maintenant je pense que c'est bien de garder quelque quelque chose de plus pointu pour les cas particulier.

----------

## scout

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

>  *TGL wrote:*   Yuk, ça te donnes un sursis si t'as des idées à ajouter comme ça  
> 
>  Perso je pense que c'est très bien d'avoir des catégorie préfinis à l'image de nos voisins Italien : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=190562

 

Si quelqu'un dans le coin sait lire l'italien, qu'il me corrige, parceque j'ai juste rectifié un moteur de traduction

Traduction du morceaux du lien posté par yuk:

Liste du préfixe à utiliser

[ Install ] - > installation gentoo et paquets divers

[ Conf ] - > configuration de gentoo et paquets divers

[ HW ] - > problèmes et discussions sur le hardware

[ Devel ] - > questions sur les langages de programmation

[ Discussion ] - > discussions en général (p ex. wm, cflags..)

[ Howto ] - > howtos et topics de documentation

[ Tip ] - > trucs et astuces sous gentoo

[ Ebuild ] - > ebuild non présent dans portage

[ PPC ] - > topics relatifs à l'architecture ppc

[ AMD64 ] - > topics relatifs à l'architecture amd64

[ FAQ ] - > questions fréquentes

[ OT ] - > Off Topic

----------

## SirRobin2318

hum j'ai pas tout lu, je m'incruste juste pour un petit detail :

-y'a pas bcp de place pour ecrire le sujet, et souvent j'arrive pas a rajouter "(non resolu)" je propose qu'on trouve une autre notation.

par exemple

non resolu : (-)

resolu : (+), ou (ok). 

voir meme faire une echelle de 1 a 5 pour suivre l'evolution du probleme ((1) non resolu, (5) resolu.)

qu'est ce que vous en pensez ?

----------

## DuF

Je pense que c'est une bonne idée, il arrive effectivement qu'on est (non res sans la suite, on se doute bien de la suite mais bon c'est pas terrible. Par contre le (+) ou le (-) je ne sais pas si ça parlera à grand monde et surtout les nouveaux venus qui risquent de ne pas comprendre à quoi il sert et comme en général ils ne lisent pas la doc pour poster avant qu'on leur dire ça risque de ne pas être génial !

Par contre le OK me semble beaucoup mieux, associé avec un NOK mais ce n'est que mon avis.

----------

## yoyo

+1 pour "les nouveaux venus ... [qui] ne lisent pas la doc pour poster

+1 pour le OK ...

Par contre, c'est du binaire, inutile de mettre NOK : c'est résolu ou ça ne l'est pas   :Razz: 

----------

## SirRobin2318

 *Quote:*   

> Par contre, c'est du binaire, inutile de mettre NOK : c'est résolu ou ça ne l'est pas

 

ah ouais, pas bete !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pachacamac

je n'aime pas avoir non résolu dans le sujet. en effet lors d'une recherche si tu met résolu pour avoir des réponses très précise tu te retrouve avec tous ceux qui sont (résolu) et (non résolu).

Les deux étant exclusif ont peux facilement se passer de (non résolu)

----------

## fafounet

Je suis egalement pour l´idee de mettre juste OK.

Alors on l´applique quand ? TGL Tu renommes tous les topics resolu en OK  ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## zdra

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Les deux étant exclusif ont peux facilement se passer de (non résolu)

 

tout à fait d'accord, d'ailleur c'est ce qui se passe naturellement dans la majorité des postes pour le moment, on met rien dans le titre puis quand c'est résolu on ajoute vite un (resolu).

On peut d'ailleur ajouter dans le texte finale un note pour la recherche ! Car la majoritée des mesures qu'on prend c'est pour justement améliorer la recherche alors tant qu'on y est il faudrait mettre un paragramme "Comment chercher sur le forum" où on dirait simplement que des bons mots clef sont:

1) la balise logiquement utilisée dans le sujet

2) "howto" si on cherche une aide complet sur la question

3) "resolu" si on veut avoir plus qu'une réponse partielle (sert surtout a paufiner la recherche si ya trop de résultats)

....

C'est peut-etre redondant avec ce qui est dit tout au long du texte, mais je crois qu'il vaut mieux taper plusieurs fois sur le clou, ça évite de devoir systématiquement demander aux poseurs de question d'utiliser la recherche.

Sinon pour la question (RESOLU) - (OK) - (+) je crois que le (OK) est mieux, mais le (RESOLU) a l'avantage d'etre déjà répandu et utilisé, donc au niveau de la recherche introduire le (OK) ça diminue l'efficacitée...

[eddit] Pour le status je pensais aussi à une chose, il n'y a pas que "résolu" ou "non résolu" ! par exemple pour un howto il peut y avoir "obsolet" ou "en construction"...

----------

## Pachacamac

je préfère résolu que ok. mais bon chacun ses gouts.

la remarque pour les how to est intéressante, on utilise cependant obsolète

pensez vous que le système soit mis en oeuvre rapidement ? il serai bon de voir ce que ça donne et d'apporter les touches finales lors de la mise en place. je pense qu'on à fait le tour des possibilités, now let's go !

----------

## kernelsensei

ouais, je pense aussi que résolu est plus clair que ok, comme ca dans une recherche on peut tout de suite utiliser termes_de_la_recherche+résolu si on veut tomber sur les problemes résolus uniquement !

Une meme recherche avec OK serait plus floue et donnerait certainement plus de réponses (inutiles), car ok, ça se dit souvent et que ça se retrouve aussi souvent dans les messages systemes qui pourraient etre postés sur ce forum.

Donc pour résumer, je trouve résolu plus précis que OK !

----------

## LostControl

Va falloir dresser tous les "n00b"  :Twisted Evil: 

C'est pas gagner  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Va falloir dresser tous les "n00b" 
> 
> C'est pas gagner 

 

Si tout le monde s'y met ça ira vite, mais actuellement c'est un peu toujours les mêmes qui font la remarque sur le typage du titre c'est un peu dommage je trouve, mais bon vu que ce thread suscite de l'intérêt c'est que c'est en bonne voie  :Smile: 

Bon sinon effectivement pour la recherche, le résolue à son intérêt, donc gardons le et n'en mettons pas tant que c'est pas résolu, c'est une bonne idée qui a l'air de faire l'unanimité en plus.

----------

## Trevoke

Et s'il vous plait, retirez les accents, ayez pitie des pauvres gars qui sont sur des claviers sans accents... Et qui ont la flemme d'installer un faux clavier sur leur OS...

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Et s'il vous plait, retirez les accents, ayez pitie des pauvres gars qui sont sur des claviers sans accents... Et qui ont la flemme d'installer un faux clavier sur leur OS...

 

si tu mets (resolu) a la place de (résolu) c'est bon !

il me semble que les moteurs de recherche n'en tiennent pas compte de toute maniere  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pachacamac

comme pour les majuscules non ?

----------

## DuF

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Et s'il vous plait, retirez les accents, ayez pitie des pauvres gars qui sont sur des claviers sans accents... Et qui ont la flemme d'installer un faux clavier sur leur OS...

 

Je ne vois pas en quoi ça gêne de mettre des accents, que tu ne puisses pas en mettre soit, mais demander aux autres à ne pas en mettre ce n'est pas très logique...

----------

## Trevoke

Bah c'est un probleme de backwards-compatibility (compatibilite inverse?) ... Comment je peux faire une recherche si je ne peux pas chercher le bon mot a cause d'un manque d'accent? Si Linux essaye de rendre la vie facile, faut tout unifier! Tuons la langue francaise au profit de la facilite d'utilisation!

Aie! Pas sur la tete! Aie!

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Bah c'est un probleme de backwards-compatibility (compatibilite inverse?) ... Comment je peux faire une recherche si je ne peux pas chercher le bon mot a cause d'un manque d'accent? Si Linux essaye de rendre la vie facile, faut tout unifier! Tuons la langue francaise au profit de la facilite d'utilisation!
> 
> Aie! Pas sur la tete! Aie!

 

comme dit, les moteurs de recherche n'en tiennent pas compte me semble-t-il !

et bon, moi aussi j'ai que des clavier qwerty US sur mes machines, ca ne m'empeche pas de faire des accents (si je le souhaite  :Very Happy:  , mais il est vrai que quand j'ecris un post, j'ai parfois la flemme de faire "compose +...." alors ca varie, des fois ya des mots avec, des fois sans   :Razz:  )

----------

## Pachacamac

Je trouve que les clavier US sont plus sympa à utiliser que les FR. Je n'ai jamais testé ceux de l'amérique du nord qui doivent allier les 2 avantages.

----------

## DuF

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Bah c'est un probleme de backwards-compatibility (compatibilite inverse?) ... Comment je peux faire une recherche si je ne peux pas chercher le bon mot a cause d'un manque d'accent? Si Linux essaye de rendre la vie facile, faut tout unifier! Tuons la langue francaise au profit de la facilite d'utilisation!
> 
> Aie! Pas sur la tete! Aie!

 

En bon intégriste je te dirai de faire des recherches dans la langue que tu utilises pour ton clavier. Toute façon kernel_senseï assure que cela fonctionne sans les accents, je lui fais confiance  :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

Moi aussi d'ailleurs, mais je suis du genre a m'enfoncer bien profond  :Smile: 

Ca marche  :Smile: 

----------

## jpwalker

Salut,

J'arrive en cours de route et je dois avouer que ce post est tres interressant. Je donne donc mon avis : 

+1 seulement (résolu), c'est simple et tres pratique pour la recherche

Bien joué   :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Je propose aussi d'utiliser des PMs pour dire aux gens de RTFM  :Smile: 

Ca ne disrupte pas le thread..

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Je propose aussi d'utiliser des PMs pour dire aux gens de RTFM 
> 
> Ca ne disrupte pas le thread..

 

des RTFMs, t'en verras pas beaucoup ici, et si t'en vois un, ca ne m'etonnerait pas qu'il soit suivi de la reponse !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   Je propose aussi d'utiliser des PMs pour dire aux gens de RTFM 
> 
> Ca ne disrupte pas le thread.. 
> 
> des RTFMs, t'en verras pas beaucoup ici, et si t'en vois un, ca ne m'etonnerait pas qu'il soit suivi de la reponse ! 

 

ouais tu es passé vétéran  :Laughing: 

c'est vrai que des RTFM c'est pas courant, c'est comme le disait duf des RTFST plutôt   :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ouais tu es passé vétéran 
> 
> 

 

Voila ou ca mene de raconter des conneries sur un forum  :Very Happy: 

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> c'est vrai que des RTFM c'est pas courant, c'est comme le disait duf des RTFST plutôt  

 

C'est clair  :Very Happy: 

De plus ce c'est pas un simple sticky, c'est une Annonce !

----------

## Trevoke

Bah d'une maniere generale, c'est un RTFM .. poli...

Je joue au Discworld MUD...

"rtfm Trevoke posting" ... jolie emote, ca donne

"You grab Trevoke by the hair and spell out "Read help posting" with his forehead."  :Smile: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Bah d'une maniere generale, c'est un RTFM .. poli...
> 
> Je joue au Discworld MUD...
> 
> "rtfm Trevoke posting" ... jolie emote, ca donne
> ...

 

j'avais pas pensé à celle là!

pour en revenire au sujet principal, moi yoyo, je suis pour.

mais je suis contre l'interdiction des accents!

et pourquoi pas aussi parler anglais comme ça il y aura plus de problèmes  :Twisted Evil:  non mais.

D'abord, la langue française, elle est plus belle,na!

si c'est comme ça je vais demander à ce que l'on interdise les posts avec fautes d'orthographe!  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

ah nan les fotes d'aurthograffe tout le monde il y a le drouat dabort. Nez ceux pas.

J'aime bien l'idee du : +1 pour resolu, mais...

Si le titre est concis, c'est mieux, donc forcer une limite supplementaire c'est bien.

----------

## zdra

Bon ben je crois qu'on n'a plus qu'a attendre la résurection de TGL pour qu'il poste ça en sticky  :Laughing:  Ils sont où les admins d'abords ?? attentat lors d'une réunion d'admin, ils sont tous morts ?

----------

## Pachacamac

Tu penses qu'ils sont où ? Au bistrot pardis ! Allez j'y vais moi aussi. A la votre  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Prost !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## b-douze

Bonjour tout le monde. Je viens de passer sous Gentoo depuis qq jours et après avoir lu l'annonce en haut du forum French je suis arrivé ici.

Je voulais juste donner mon avis de noob. A savoir que je trouve que c'est une très bonne idée de donner une liste de  [Catégorie] a utiliser en préfixe des titres de thread.

----------

